
Fundra – funding for nonprofits using budgeting and financial transparency - mrbashirbashir
http://www.gofundra.com
======
mrbashirbashir
Most donation platforms don’t provide details as to where funding is being
applied. With Fundra, you’re never in the dark about where your money is
going. Fundra helps donors donate with confidence by giving you the ability to
track your donation and see how the nonprofit / program you supported is
keeping up on their expenses. For nonprofits, Fundra helps you raise funding
for the monthly expenses you really need help with; right down to the
financial statement line.

Fundra allows nonprofits to raise money for monthly expenses; ranging all the
way from electric bills, to rent, or even their upkeep fees. Fundra also
provides a seamless experience to donors; allowing them to discover nonprofits
across the globe, and effortlessly make donations to them.

